# Too skinny?



## Mindi's mom

I read this on my vets page. 
"You should be able to see and feel your pets last 2 ribs and there should be a slight rise in the stomach area."

Well, my question is...what is too skinny? I can feel every rib and her spine. I just paused in the middle of typing this post to drive to use the vet's scale. She has lost 8 oz since we went in for allergies. I guess that was October-ish. I could see the vet since I didn't have an appt. 

I have read previous threads and Mindi eats the same 1/4c 2x a day of Only Natural Pet EasyRaw Turkey & Sweet Potatoe. She does nothing but lay on the couch unless I make her go for a walk. 

Her food is minimum 22% protein, min 8% fat, max 5.1% fiber.

She now weighs exactly 7 lbs, I tried to measure her to give you guys an idea on her size. from shoulder to beginning of her tail is 12", her ribs are 12" around, & from floor to shoulder is 9" tall.

Does this seem healthy or maybe up her portions a little?


----------



## Mindi's mom

Mindi's mom said:


> I read this on my vets page.
> "You should be able to see and feel your pets last 2 ribs and there should be a slight rise in the stomach area."
> 
> Well, my question is...what is too skinny? I can feel every rib and her spine. I just paused in the middle of typing this post to drive to use the vet's scale. She has lost 8 oz since we went in for allergies. I guess that was October-ish. *I could see the vet* since I didn't have an appt.
> 
> I have read previous threads and Mindi eats the same 1/4c 2x a day of Only Natural Pet EasyRaw Turkey & Sweet Potatoe. She does nothing but lay on the couch unless I make her go for a walk.
> 
> Her food is minimum 22% protein, min 8% fat, max 5.1% fiber.
> 
> She now weighs exactly 7 lbs, I tried to measure her to give you guys an idea on her size. from shoulder to beginning of her tail is 12", her ribs are 12" around, & from floor to shoulder is 9" tall.
> 
> Does this seem healthy or maybe up her portions a little?


I meant could not.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Hi Camille. At your appointment in October, what did the vet say about Mindi's weight? Was she on the same food back then? I'm thinking she's probably fine at the weight she is...it's hard to tell without looking at her. I know I am always asking the vet about Bailey's weight because its hard for me to tell what his ideal weight should be. 

I have heard from some people that when they switched their dog over to dehydrated food (like Grandma Lucy's Artisan) they lost a bit of weight. Have heard that about raw too.


----------



## Dora's Mom

Hmm. Have you changed food since the last time she was weighed? I think that she is probably fine but it would also be fine to feed her a little more as well.  I would monitor her weight and make an appointment with the vet if she continues to lose more weight. I would let others chime in too, I am not a professional or anything, that's just what I would do for Dora.


----------



## Mindi's mom

Bailey&Me said:


> Hi Camille. At your appointment in October, what did the vet say about Mindi's weight? Was she on the same food back then? I'm thinking she's probably fine at the weight she is...it's hard to tell without looking at her. I know I am always asking the vet about Bailey's weight because its hard for me to tell what his ideal weight should be.
> 
> I have heard from some people that when they switched their dog over to dehydrated food (like Grandma Lucy's Artisan) they lost a bit of weight. Have heard that about raw too.


They didn't say anything about her weight then. She was on a different food. We switched her to a dehydrated raw because of her allergies. She is quite the scavenger so I always worry about her being hungry. I am going to have her teeth cleaned in the next few weeks I'll ask the vet about her weight while we are there. 

I thought she was fine until I read that little bit about being able to feel the last 2 ribs. Then I thought Holy Crap, I can feel all of them!:w00t:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Mindi's mom said:


> They didn't say anything about her weight then. She was on a different food. We switched her to a dehydrated raw because of her allergies. She is quite the scavenger so I always worry about her being hungry. I am going to have her teeth cleaned in the next few weeks I'll ask the vet about her weight while we are there.
> 
> I thought she was fine until I read that little bit about being able to feel the last 2 ribs. Then I thought Holy Crap, I can feel all of them!:w00t:


Camille, sounds like it's just the food...not a big deal I would think...maybe you just need to feed a tad more of it. I'm not sure what the serving size is of dehydrated raw foods, but I'm sure it's different than what you would feed of kibble or canned, right? Sorry I'm not much help. But yes definitely ask your vet at your next appointment.


----------



## jmm

I always go by how easily I can feel all of the ribs. There should be just a touch of padding and they should be easily felt. The spine should not be visible when the dog is wet. When the dog is wet you should see a waist when looking down on the dog and a tuck up when looking from the side - this may not be accurate for dogs with certain stocky body types.


----------



## LJSquishy

She seems quite skinny from the chest measurement you gave based on her weight and other measurements. Did you measure the largest part of her chest which is usually slightly lower than their front legs?

Some dogs are naturally thinner as far as body type goes, London is rather skinny at the waist (not chest), but Preston is MUCH stockier. I am actually trying to limit his food intake a little to see if he will lose a little weight.

If your vet isn't concerned about her weight she is probably healthy.


----------



## Cosy

I can feel Cosy's ribs but she's by no means skinny. I think you should be able to feel ribs. Not sure what your vet means.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i feel all dolce's ribs also but when hes wet he looks small n thin but no ribs potruding or anything . i think hes fine , he actually feels a bit heavier to me as of late , which is good since hes only like 4 lbs , i think i hvnt weighed him in a while.


----------



## Mindi's mom

LJSquishy said:


> She seems quite skinny from the chest measurement you gave based on her weight and other measurements. Did you measure the largest part of her chest which is usually slightly lower than their front legs?


Makes me want to give her a bath just to look but bath day is Sunday. I'll definitely pay more attention. I'm not sure how close to her legs I measured & she is sleeping now.


----------

